

Show HN: The Outergraph – Do all your shopping online on your travels - eprisecaru
http://www.theoutergraph.com

======
eprisecaru
A short description:

The Outergraph offers travellers the possibility to do all their shopping
online while abroad, as an alternative to the time consuming classic travel
shopping. No more walks from store to store, fitting rooms or carrying bags.
Travellers can now browse the city online and make better shopping decisions,
as The Outergraph curates and displays only products from quality local brands
and top retailers, while sharing their brand stories through a special menu.
All orders are comfortably delivered to the hotels the next day, but
travellers can also shop before arrival or even from home.

The Outergraph is also an option for those who are not planning to travel in
the near future. All partner brands have international delivery options.​ The
Outergraph of London is now live.

